

LinkedIn Breach Exposes Light Security Even at Data Companies - marcieoum
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/11/technology/linkedin-breach-exposes-light-security-even-at-data-companies.html

======
NTH
"LinkedIn does not have a chief security officer whose sole job it is to
monitor for breaches." That seems fairly problematic.

